# Nursing Doe Sneazing



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I noticed last night while feeding/spot cleaning the nursery tanks that Sira was sniffling and sneezing while she ate. She wasn't doing this before giving birth and I am unsure what has caused it or what I should do. I left her for now and was thinking that should it continue, maybe I should treat her with Amoxicillin just to be safe. I assume that it is fine to use while nursing as my Dr just prescribed it to me a week ago and I'm pregnant, but thought I'd ask for input ahead of time.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

How awful.  Hoping for both your sakes it's an allergy, and you recently changed or added something. Nesting material? Bedding? Food? Something she's getting as an extra? Lotion/handsoap/shampoo/etc? Open windows, or some other air change?

This part would be horrible, at least to me, but I'll mention it anyway... If this is her first litter (sorry, I can't remember atm) it could be the extra strain exposed the underlying weakness/lack of resistance to something. As to the safety of the antibiotics mentioned while nursing, I wouldn't know. I wouldn't give any to a nursing doe, but a vet might advise otherwise.

Good luck!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! That is what I was thinking about. I did switch up their food (dry mix) about 10 days ago but everyone seemed to be doing good. I wonder if it is that or possibly the toilet paper I provided for her to nest in...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be stress I fixed, I had a doe go snufferly when she gave birth so decided I'd cull if no better by sending but after seeking she stopped.
Is anyone else in the room sneezing?

I'd qurenteen her box in a different place. I've used baytril with preg and nursing does before with no problems but don't never used the ones you have mentioned.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Well her sniffles and sneezing seem to have subsided so I wonder if it was just stress. No one else is/was having any issues, but I'll be keeping a close eye anyway.


----------

